# Verbindungsprobleme, kurze ständige Disconnects, Fehlersuche



## wiesel_77 (15. Oktober 2011)

*Verbindungsprobleme, kurze ständige Disconnects, Fehlersuche*

Hallo Liebe Leuts, 

ich habe seit ein paar Tagen, mit zunehmender Häufigkeit kleine lästige Disconnects und kenne die Ursache leider nicht.
konkret sieht es so aus, beim Laden verschiedener Internetseiten wie Ebay, gmx,...dauert das Laden plötzlich einige Sekunden.
Streams wie z.B. Musik wie Technobase unterbrechen kurz (so ca 10-15 secs), Teamspeak disconnected und auch Onlinespiele wie World of Warcraft und Co haben ständige Disconnects.
Programme wie Teamspeak oder Streams reconnecten von selbst ja wieder, nur bei Spielen ist es extrem nervig.

An der Leistung des PC's dürfte es denke ich nicht liegen, verbunden bin ich über ein normales Netzwerkkabel, also kein W-Lan.
Netzwerkkartentreiber habe ich schon neuinstalliert, Cookies gelöscht, Chronik plattgemacht, Firefox Plugincontainer deaktiviert.

Das Problem tritt auch auf wenn ich nur spielen will oder nur im Teamspeak bin.

Ich weiß einfach nicht woran es liegen könnte.
Einzige noch denkbare Variante wäre die Leitung ins Haus. Ich wohne in einem Studentenwohnheim und habe das Gefühl dass hier 100 Leute eine Leitung nutzen. 
Allerdings würde hiergegen sprechen dass es selbst um diese Zeit die Probleme gibt und nciht nur zu den "Primezeiten".

Ich bin über jede Hilfe und Tppis dankbar, hauptsache ich kann bald wieder vernünftig am PC und im Internet arbeiten.

Ein weiteres Problem, welches vermutlich damit zusammenhängen könnte ist, meine Maus hat immer wieder so minihänger, woran das liegen könnte, ich weiß es nciht 

Viele Grüße
Wiesel


----------



## cultraider (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsprobleme, kurze ständige Disconnects, Fehlersuche*

das liegt am router bzw switch des wohnheims, musst dich mal ans rechenzentrum wenden.
falls es wlan ist, wuerd ich mal nach pot. störquellen suchen


----------



## derP4computer (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsprobleme, kurze ständige Disconnects, Fehlersuche*



> ich habe seit ein paar Tagen, mit zunehmender Häufigkeit kleine lästige Disconnects und kenne die Ursache leider nicht.
> konkret sieht es so aus, *beim Laden verschiedener Internetseiten wie Ebay, gmx,...dauert das Laden plötzlich einige Sekunden.*
> Streams wie z.B. Musik wie Technobase unterbrechen kurz (so ca 10-15 secs)


Das kenne ich wohl von Ubuntu und LinuxMint und Co.


----------



## wiesel_77 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsprobleme, kurze ständige Disconnects, Fehlersuche*

hallo, 

das mit den unterbrechungen hat sich geklärt. 
Der Netzwerkanbieter hat Probleme "genug" zu liefern. Wenn nunmal viele Leute online sind kommts zur überlastung.
Soweit die laienerklärung für mich vom Netzwerkmenschen der Fh

Das Andere Problem, meine Maushänger hab ich imemrnoch und weiß nicht woran es liegt.
hab alle möglichen hintergrundgeschichten ausgemacht und so 

hat hierfür wer nen Tipp?

Gruß


----------



## tripod (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsprobleme, kurze ständige Disconnects, Fehlersuche*

wenn der mauszeiger "hängt" hast du da evtl eine sehr hohe cpu-auslastung(99%-100)?

wenn ja, hast du kaspersky? schon mal nachgesehn ob kaspersky zu dem zeitpunkt die enorme auslastung verursacht?

habe auch das "problem". nach seeeehr langer suche habe ich das gefunden: Kasperksy 2012 Volle CPU-Auslastung ohne Grund - Kaspersky Lab Forum

habe es aber noch nicht getestet, aber scheint zu helfen.


----------



## wiesel_77 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Verbindungsprobleme, kurze ständige Disconnects, Fehlersuche*

ne, kaspersky hab ich nciht drauf

und ne cpu auslastung von ~30% selbst beim Zocken


----------

